#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Big Data >  >  Why Managing BIG DATA is Important?

## Assassin

In the last two decades, most business analyzes have been created using structured data extracted from operating systems and consolidated in a data warehouse. Big Data greatly increases the amount of data sources and the variety and volume of data useful for analysis. A high percentage of this data is often described as multi structured to distinguish it from the structured operational data used to fill a data warehouse. In most organizations, multi-structured data increases significantly faster than structured data. The two main trends in data management for big data processing are relational DBMS products optimized for analytic workloads) and unrelated workloads. A non-relational system can be used to produce a large data analysis or to process large data before consolidation in a data warehouse. how much impotrned is to Managing Big data ?

----------


## Moana

> In the last two decades, most business analyzes have been created using structured data extracted from operating systems and consolidated in a data warehouse. Big Data greatly increases the amount of data sources and the variety and volume of data useful for analysis. A high percentage of this data is often described as multi structured to distinguish it from the structured operational data used to fill a data warehouse. In most organizations, multi-structured data increases significantly faster than structured data. The two main trends in data management for big data processing are relational DBMS products optimized for analytic workloads) and unrelated workloads. A non-relational system can be used to produce a large data analysis or to process large data before consolidation in a data warehouse. how much impotrned is to Managing Big data ?


*Big data analytics efficiently helps operations to become more effective. This helps in improving the profits of the company. Big data analytics tools like Hadoop helps in reducing the cost of storage.*

----------


## Assassin

> *Big data analytics efficiently helps operations to become more effective. This helps in improving the profits of the company. Big data analytics tools like Hadoop helps in reducing the cost of storage.*


Thanks for the explanation @Shivani, Let me tell me more about analytical tools please.

----------

